# HGH in capsule/pill form?



## gpersand (Jul 22, 2007)

I have purchased this product Growthsurge from the internet(google).

They are pills that are supposed to increase my levels of HGH.

I am 27years old 5ft7" and weigh 121lbs and have a very defined body with very low body fat, im not sure what %.

Has anyone tried or got any results from this product?

Can anyone recommend any capsule form ifg-1 or HGH that actually works but is in powder / pill / capsule form, (basically no injections)?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Id recommend eating before you do anyhting else, thats the weight of a woman mate.

And don't say you don't wanna be massive or anything because I doubt you'd have bought the rubbish you've dug up.

This may sound harsh but theres so many ppl look to AAS and enhancement before 1st looking into their diets.

ps; GH injections can be taken sub-q so they arn't that bad.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> This may sound harsh but theres so many ppl look to AAS and enhancement before 1st looking into their diets.


Exactly, i was getting PM's earlier asking for me to give them a source. I asked about their training, diet, age, goals etc

He replied with 'yeah my trainings good, i train 1-2hours a day, 7 days a week. i dont wanna be huge just big. its for me and my mate, we are 21'

I replied saying why use AAS if you dont want to be freaky big? You can obtain the sort of physique your looking for through good nutrition (which im guessing you dont have) and good training, which with the amount you do, is also bad.

He then says 'yeah diet is good, chicken and rice man. can u just tel me where to get steroids. i only want tablets.'

I gave up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well HGH does not come in tablet form what you have bought is a HGH precurser it is supposed to elevate the secretion of Growth naturally to be honest hard inense training raise GH levels probably more than these capsules and take the hint mate sort out your diet before you buy snake oil


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

pscarb have you got a link to buy snake oil as i need about a gallon,for research purposes you understand.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ARNIE said:


> pscarb have you got a link to buy snake oil as i need about a gallon,for research purposes you understand.


its for his friend and he is over 21! lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I could make a fortune selling placebos to retards.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

hey ill tell you i did ok selling sand to arabs,very lucrative.my next venture is selling snow to eskimos,

ps megatron pm me about those placebos i need a thousand to start and if they work ill buy as much as you can get.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ARNIE said:


> hey ill tell you i did ok selling sand to arabs,very lucrative.my next venture is selling snow to eskimos,
> 
> ps megatron pm me about those placebos i need a thousand to start and if they work ill buy as much as you can get.


ROFL they are the best mate, no shutdown, no sides and you will look like Jay Cutler after a course of 1000 pills... :crazy:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ok ill have em and post up my pics in two weeks!


----------

